# One fine piece o' shootin' iron



## nukehayes (Sep 22, 2006)

Sometimes you just have to sit back and admire some of the finer things in life. Mr. Carl Walther is not quite the saint JMB was, but man he had some great designs. She is one fine looking, feeling, and shooting pistol:
















Sorry, I think its awesome:mrgreen:


----------



## Collector_V (Apr 1, 2008)

I'm with you Nuke,
Walther PPK/S one of the sexiest guns out there!


----------



## big rob (Mar 31, 2008)

I love my walther ppk/s. It's just such a good looking gun. A true work of art.


----------



## flipper226sig (Aug 8, 2017)

Had a ppk in ss, sold it, have had sleepless nights ever since.


----------



## berettatoter (Sep 1, 2011)

flipper226sig said:


> Had a ppk in ss, sold it, have had sleepless nights ever since.


Yup, I got stupid like that once too....a few years ago.


----------

